# Any SQ guys here in Sacramento?



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I just installed a system in my car and have been tweaking it for the past couple weeks trying to get it dialed in (my first 3 way active setup) but just can't seem to make it sound right. My bass is fine, it's the mids/highs that's giving me fits.

Anyhow, do you guys get together regularly or only for special occasions? I'd love to have one or some of you give my system a listen and give your input.


----------



## uglypedro (May 2, 2008)

I'm in South Sac, but even thinking about an active setup gives me a stomach ache! I can't even get my passive setup right!

hehe.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

uglypedro said:


> I'm in South Sac, but even thinking about an active setup gives me a stomach ache! I can't even get my passive setup right!
> 
> hehe.


LOL

I've been messing with the settings and stuff for a couple weeks now and still just can't seem to get it dialed in. I find myself having to tweak things depending on what type of music I play....my goal is to get it to where all I have to do is mess with the bass knob, if anything.

Strongly considering hooking up my passive xovers and running my by 9's in the back on the 2 channels that would get free'd up by going passive. I think if I can't get it dialed in by the weekend i'm going passive and will see how that sounds.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

In Sacramento there was me, Kenyatte, and Zach that i can think of off the top of my head. Getting towards the bay there was a TON of people.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

do the guys ever have meets or anything?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, we have meets. But usually only once a quarter or so. They're usually out closer to the Bay though. The next meet is being tentatively scheduled for Oct 24th.

I live in the Roseville/Rocklin area. If you'd like to get together I'd be more than happy to help you get your system dialed in. Just shoot me a PM if you want to meet up. I work Mon-Fri until about 4pm. So anytime after that is cool with me.

Also, in Sac you have MidnightCE, Flomofo, NewTitan, Big Abe, and a few others. Marc is in Davis, and there are a few cool guys out in Vacaville as well. Then, like Paul mentioned, you have a TON of bay area guys.

Zach


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

We are getting ready to have a small coffee and cars meet shortly, Maybe some members can meet up and help you on your system. It will be in Lodi, CA just south of Sac.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

DynamicAudioLodi said:


> We are getting ready to have a small coffee and cars meet shortly, Maybe some members can meet up and help you on your system. It will be in Lodi, CA just south of Sac.


So you are moving forward with that? I never heard anything back about it. I'm planning on coming out to support it if/when it happens.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Yes, we have meets. But usually only once a quarter or so. They're usually out closer to the Bay though. The next meet is being tentatively scheduled for Oct 24th.
> 
> I live in the Roseville/Rocklin area. If you'd like to get together I'd be more than happy to help you get your system dialed in. Just shoot me a PM if you want to meet up. I work Mon-Fri until about 4pm. So anytime after that is cool with me.
> 
> ...


Nice. Do you guys have a location locked in yet for the upcoming meet? 

I'd love to hook up with you and see if you can help my system...I did some tweaking on it for an hour or so last night and on my way home from dropping my son off at school I let it rip and was actually pretty satisfied with what I heard, at least in comparison to what it's been sounding like. 

I'll pm you now to see if we can make this happen. Thanks for offering to help out!



DynamicAudioLodi said:


> We are getting ready to have a small coffee and cars meet shortly, Maybe some members can meet up and help you on your system. It will be in Lodi, CA just south of Sac.


Lodi is only like 20-30 minutes away, I'd love to come out and meet you guys and get your input on my system. When and where?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

No worries bro. It's always nice to meet new people and hear new systems.


----------



## DynamicAudioLodi (Jul 13, 2009)

We still are on for the coffee and cars we just haven't picked a weekend that would work for us. Sometime in October here in Lodi at our shop. Plenty of parking and no neighbors on the weekends.
Just to see, can I see a show of hands who would be interested and which weekend works best?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

+1 for me and any weekend works.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

Matter in fact Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009
I am going to scan the flyer and put it on here when I got back


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm from Sac as well. System in the works but I'd love to join you guys and see how things are set up in different rides. I'm working on getting mine done soon, and Boostedrex, I still have you on my calendar for when I get to that point of tuning. I just keep having to push that reminder back because things have moved 100 x's slower to this point than I expected. 

Bottom line, it'd be nice to hit a couple meets and see what's going on in the area and surrounding areas. Ideas are always great and I know once done I'd like to get input from others who know about it all, besides my friends who are just "impressed" but more to the point of someone doing it not the actual craftsmanship.


----------



## uglypedro (May 2, 2008)

I'd love to drag me and my attempt at mobile tunes down to Lodi. I have the 1st and 3rd weekends off.

I think the last time I was in Lodi was during freshman year in HS. Ready.........marching band competition! Did a parade in the am and a "halftime" type show in the afternoon. Pretty geeky, but it was lots of fun.:square:


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

johnya84 said:


> Matter in fact Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009
> I am going to scan the flyer and put it on here when I got back


Wow, the last time Paradyme did anything with IASCA was when I worked there and I left in 2001. Glad he's finally doing shows again though. He was the only one in the area that ever really did.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

DynamicAudioLodi said:


> We still are on for the coffee and cars we just haven't picked a weekend that would work for us. Sometime in October here in Lodi at our shop. Plenty of parking and no neighbors on the weekends.
> Just to see, can I see a show of hands who would be interested and which weekend works best?


I'm interested, any weekend is good for me.



johnya84 said:


> Matter in fact Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009
> I am going to scan the flyer and put it on here when I got back


That's about 4 blocks away from my house. Gee, I wonder if I'll be there.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

SQ Monte said:


> I'm interested, any weekend is good for me.
> 
> That's about 4 blocks away from my house. Gee, I wonder if I'll be there.


Wow I probably pass by your house all the time. Well, I am a parts driver that why.


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

I wanna try and compete for that show but I need to sell a few items and buy a few items also.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

johnya84 said:


> Wow I probably pass by your house all the time. Well, I am a parts driver that why.


It's a small world ain't it?



johnya84 said:


> I wanna try and compete for that show but I need to sell a few items and buy a few items also.


Do work!


----------



## huckorris (Sep 2, 2009)

Arnie lives in Sactown. Have him listen, and he'll have you pimp out his Hummer.... Lawl!

He'd probably want to light up a $1,000 cigar. Lawl! Pumping day and night!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

It was cool meeting up today. Your car is sounding good bro. Hit me up whenever you want to hang. Careful though, I might try to talk you into doing some fiberglass work for my gimped up self. LOL!!

Zach


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> It was cool meeting up today. Your car is sounding good bro. Hit me up whenever you want to hang. Careful though, I might try to talk you into doing some fiberglass work for my gimped up self. LOL!!
> 
> Zach


I appreciate you taking time out of your day to meet up with me and help get my system dialed in. On my drive out to see you I could tolerate, but wasn't happy with, my system. On my drive home I was absolutely floored on how much of an improvement you made....the soundstage, the imaging, all so drastically improved. I was amazed, still am.

Later this afternoon I met up with some friends at the park for a little BBQ and let them hear my system for the first time and got the ultimate compliment....After playing "Wet my whistle" by Midnight Star I had turned the volume down to find another track to play and my boy asked me "Do you have speakers in the dash?" I said "Nah, why do you ask that?" He said "damn man, it sounds like the music is coming from the windshield!" 

I wish I could take credit for it but you're the one who made it sound good:beerchug:

Whenever you need an extra set of hands around, let me know, not a problem at all.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

AWESOME! That's always a great compliment to get on your system. I'm glad to hear that it's sounding good. And I can't take all the credit, you picked the gear and did the solid install work.

Zach


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

johnya84 said:


> Matter in fact Paradyme Car Audio off of Fulton Ave Arden Way is going to have an IASCA Sound Challenge. Sat. Oct. 10, 2009
> I am going to scan the flyer and put it on here when I got back


Is this for sure? Got that flyer yet?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to know about this as well. If it's 100% then a thread should be posted in the 12V Events forum with the flyer attached. I'll show up if it happens, but won't be competing. (Car isn't put back together)


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well. I have something going on in the morning but I'd love to come check things out. It's a little early yet, but I'll try to call and find out in a half hour.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Ill be there if it indeed happens, any confirmation?/ i hate to drive all the way over there if not


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok so I just got off the phone with Paradyme 2 seconds ago. It is confirmed that there was a show this weekend, not by Paradyme but by a guy who's with IASCA, they're just using Paradyme's parking lot. However it just got canceled this morning because that guy could not make it. They're going to reschedule, and when they do they'll post it on their website, Home Theater, Hi-Fi Audio, Automation, Car Audio: Sacramento, CA. 

Sorry guys, I was looking forward to it too!


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

It's for sure!


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Ok so I just got off the phone with Paradyme 2 seconds ago. It is confirmed that there was a show this weekend, not by Paradyme but by a guy who's with IASCA, they're just using Paradyme's parking lot. However it just got canceled this morning because that guy could not make it. They're going to reschedule, and when they do they'll post it on their website, Home Theater, Hi-Fi Audio, Automation, Car Audio: Sacramento, CA.
> 
> Sorry guys, I was looking forward to it too!


oh well.....I guess I get to detail my car saturday then


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in Chico...close enough...


----------

